# Lanzar OPTI 110001D



## yogegoy

*Lanzar OPTI 110001D*

This thing is humongous at 36" x 11" x 2" and weighs around 54lbs. 

*SPECS*

1 x 3000 Watts RMS Power at 4 Ohm
1 x 6000 Watts RMS Power at 2 Ohm
1 x 10000 Watts RMS Power at 1 Ohm
THD 4 Ohm Power : <0.5%
1 Ohm Stable
Frequency Response : 10Hz - 250Hz
S/N Ratio : >90dB
Variable High Pass Filter(Subsonic) : 15Hz - 45Hz
Phase Shift : 0- 180 Degrees
Variable low Pass Filter : 50Hz - 250Hz
Variable Bass Boost Frequency : 21Hz - 80Hz
Variable Bass Boost : 0 - 16dB
Input Sensitivity: 200mV-6V
Line In & Line Out
1 Ohm Stable
Double Side Epoxy PCB Circuit Board
Nickel Plated RCA Connectors & Screw Terminals
Power & Protection LED Indicator
Thermal, Over load & Speaker Short Protection
Soft Turn-on/Turn-Off
Remote Subwoofer Level Control
Fuse Rating: ANL
Dimensions: 11.02''(W) x 2.12''(H) x 36.22''(L)











































Now for the inside shots.


----------



## shawnk

ReDONKulous!!


----------



## REGULARCAB

shawnk said:


> ReDONKulous!!


its also pretty amazeballs


----------



## Coppertone

Now this is going into what exactly lol.


----------



## yogegoy

Coppertone said:


> Now this is going into what exactly lol.


In a VW GTI MK4, and yes I surprisingly do have space in the trunk with free space about an inch at each end of the amp.


----------



## vwguy383

Man I miss my rave green gti! Nice amp btw.


----------



## DBlevel

Big! Big, big!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity

And people say the Opti's are ****. That is one big **** off amp (and those guts are beyond stout), the golf better have some serious dampening.


----------



## yogegoy

vwguy383 said:


> Man I miss my rave green gti! Nice amp btw.


Rave is a dull green compared to Cosmic Green.


----------



## WhippingBoy

Love those guts!! Talk about output!!!


----------



## esintrics

yogegoy said:


> *Lanzar OPTI 110001D*
> 
> This thing is humongous at 36" x 11" x 2" and weighs around 54lbs.
> 
> *SPECS*
> 
> 1 x 3000 Watts RMS Power at 4 Ohm
> 1 x 6000 Watts RMS Power at 2 Ohm
> 1 x 10000 Watts RMS Power at 1 Ohm
> THD 4 Ohm Power : <0.5%
> 1 Ohm Stable
> Frequency Response : 10Hz - 250Hz
> S/N Ratio : >90dB
> Variable High Pass Filter(Subsonic) : 15Hz - 45Hz
> Phase Shift : 0- 180 Degrees
> Variable low Pass Filter : 50Hz - 250Hz
> Variable Bass Boost Frequency : 21Hz - 80Hz
> Variable Bass Boost : 0 - 16dB
> Input Sensitivity: 200mV-6V
> Line In & Line Out
> 1 Ohm Stable
> Double Side Epoxy PCB Circuit Board
> Nickel Plated RCA Connectors & Screw Terminals
> Power & Protection LED Indicator
> Thermal, Over load & Speaker Short Protection
> Soft Turn-on/Turn-Off
> Remote Subwoofer Level Control
> Fuse Rating: ANL
> Dimensions: 11.02''(W) x 2.12''(H) x 36.22''(L)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now for the inside shots.


Where can I find this amp?


----------



## esintrics

*I've looked at eBay Amazon lanzar and allinaudio cannot find it anywhere*


----------

